# Hello to everyone...newbie here!



## lou1736 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hello All!!

I'm new to this board and looking forward to chatting and getting some helpful info. My partner and I live in Brighton have been trying to conceive using known donor sperm at home for over a year without any luck! We have now moved onto IVF/egg share at a clinic in London. I've had all the tests under the sun and there's is apparantly nothing wrong with me! I'm just starting the journey now and today is my first day of taking the Pill to get me in sync with my recipient (ironic when your trying to conceive having to take the pill eh!!) It's all rather scary and exciting. I'm very worried about the EC as I've never been under sedation or even been in hospital for anything. We're still trying to choose our donor which is really hard when you have such limited info on them! If there's anyone else who has or is undergoing egg share any advise would be brill. Did you have success with the IVF first time?

Lots of love and good luck to everyone.

Lou & Tam x


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Lou & Tam,
Sorry that you've had no success with the fresh stuff, but I hope that IVF brings you more luck. I can't help with advice on the egg share aspect (I'm too old to have been eligible when we started on the IVF route!). However, just wanted to let you know that egg collection was a breeze for me. I think a lot of people have concerns about it (I'm guessing mainly around the "waking up" type of fear), but find that it's absolutely fine in reality. 
I had sedation (we were at the Cromwell for our EC/ET procedures, having had the rest of out treatment at LWC), and I seriously don't remember a thing about the procedure. I had to have a canula inserted into my hand (not great if you've got a needle phobia I suppose, but OK otherwise), and once I was in theatre (partners not allowed at the Cromwell unfortunately) they just turned on the sedation, asked me to count to 5, and I only made it to about 3 I think. It was a sensation a bit like being drunk, and having that head-spinning feeling when you lie down. All very quick. Next I knew I was back in the recovery area with K at my side. Apparently I'd been talking as they wheeled me back in (saying "Five, five, we've got five!") and kept telling K that I loved her. Can't remember any of that, so I was obviously still fairly out of it, if seemingly conscious   I think that we had to wait at least an hour before they released me (had to have something to eat/drink - to check you won't throw up, and to go to the loo before you're given the OK). I was pretty light-headed still and a bit unsteady on my feet, but basically fine to walk/talk/go home on the Tube and train. I didn't suffer any after effects fro the EC, although some women will feel quite sore if they've had lots of follicles/eggs collected, of if it's been difficult to retrieve the eggs and the consultant has had to move around the ovaries that much more. You can take painkillers though if that's the case.

Hope that your IVF cycle goes well, keep us updated.

Tamsin


----------



## lou1736 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Tamsin.

Thanks so much for your reply! Your little boy is just gorgeous!  

I'll try not to think about it too much I guess lol! I'm just a bit concerned why they don't allow partners into the room during EC. It makes me wonder about stuff.... 
Yeah we're at LWC too. How did you find them...? We always feel rushed when we're there. It's very much if you don't ask you don't get I feel.... 
We had a recipient lined up for the egg share and ready to go but on friday she decided she wanted to wait a few weeks because she had some meetings coming up!! Well, although I felt a bit bad we're really desperate to get started asap and I'm not waiting! I reckon if having a baby so that important and you've been on a waiting list for this long then surely you can reschedule some 'meetings' for God's sake!? So we have now been given a new recipient!
I'm worried whether the meds will be ok for me and what kind of awful side effects I'll get and then there's whether I'll produce enough eggs for us both (otherwise the cycle gets cancelled!!) etc etc! Just a matter of waiting and hoping I suppose! Fingers crossed!
Take Care
Lou x


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

Me and my DP are at LWC and have just started our first IVF attempt.  I started DR injections 3 days ago and am due to take my last pill tomorow.
We have found LWC lovely - we were in with Dr Nair for ages discussing IVF and then for twice as long with the nurse afterwards and they were both great - thought they'd get fed up cus we kept getting the nurse to explain things again as Im slightly neurotic and like to make sure i've got it.  (we still managed to get all confused when we stopped for a bit of lunch but we phoned them back up and they didnt seem to mind that we are a bit dopey when it comes to retaining info!!!!)  
As for side effects - so far so good, just a bit of spotting when i first went on the pill, and a bit of bruising from the injections, but nothing to worry about.  We are just waiting for my next  to turn up after finishing the pill then we'll get the date for our first scan to see if the jabs are working well.

Sorry dont know anything about eggshare - im sure someone will come along who does.
Sending you lots of     for your cycle

Amy & Becks

ps there is a thread for LWC on the ICSI board 'anyone having icsi at LWC harley street'  they are very lovely and have a couple of wonderful success stories on there.


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi there and welcome to the board

I just wanted to say we had ivf/icsi at the LWC using donor sperm, and we also did eggshare, we were lucky and got preg on second attempt and have a beautiful little girl now, so if you have any questions or want any info feel free to ask or im me, I found that even tho they said we cud have a choice on sperm on the second attempt we got a call very late on a fri aft when collection was mon morn and not alot of choice, but hey we were just grateful to get some I guess.  I hope all goes well and good luck for your tx!!

Maggie. Emma & Louise
xxx


----------



## lou1736 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Mags, Emma and Louise,

Congratulations on your baby girl!  

It's very good to hear success stories.... keeps me positive! 
When you say you didn't get much choice at the last minute, what do you mean by that? What was the reason that they gave you for that? Was your first choice suddenly unavailable and why?!
We've been presented with 3 choices so far.... but like I said before it's very hard to make a choice when you don't really have much info isn't it?!  
Where abouts do you live?

Take care
Lou x


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Lou

Did they phone you and say you have a choice of 3 then, cos first cycle they phoned and said we have a donor who we think matches and gave us the details, we were happy so went with that one, then on second cycle we had to phone them on the fri afternoon cos we were getting worried that they had forgotten us as ec was on the monday, and we went with the one they told us about but they didnt say we have a few donors, it was just we have a donor match!! perhaps had we said no then would of been offered alternative, lol.  We are in hertfordshire, although overall we were very happy with the LWC, the only thing we didnt find that helped was the conselling session, in that it wasnt really what we had expected.  We are hoping to use them again at some point next yr to try again!!!

TAke care and good luck
Maggie
xx


----------



## lou1736 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Maggie!

It's the Lab who have been emailing us so far with 3 different choices. I see what you mean though because they seem very much to be pushing one particular donor who they think matches for us! I reckon we have only been given another couple of choices because I emailed back asking for more choices lol! To be honest though at the end of the day, these extra choices are not really making it easier but harder because now I have no idea who to go with really lol. And according to them all three so far are good looking, intelligent, kind, friendly, etc etc.....i.e. perfect!!? 

We are very happy with them but do very much feel if you don't ask you don't get though! Good thing is I'm quite thorough and like to know EVERYTHING about EVERYTHING lol!

Take care
Lou x


----------



## SANFRAN06 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Lou,
Wishing you lots of luck with your treatment. We didn't egg share (Im too old!!!) but did use LWC for IUI and IVF/ICSI. Found the clinic fab. Counselling session terrible, think she cared more about her prada glasses than us!! Otherwise always felt comfortable, like everyone was behind us. Hope your experience improves.


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Lou

Good luck for your treatment.    
I cant help with egg share, but I was lucky enough to get pregnant first time with ICSI last year with twins. I was like you, and petrified of EC but the procedure itself wasnt that bad andis over really quickly. Will keep my fingers crossed for you  


Sanfran Like your comment about the counsellor


----------



## lou1736 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah I totally agree about the counselling session..... totally pointless that was.. very surreal!!!! 

Thanks guys!! Just got a call this morning from the clinic with dates. I start the Buserilin injections on the 30th of this month! 
Then I've got my first scan on 13th June. I'm assuming these dates are definate now!

I'm really excited but scared too now!! Still haven't chosen our sperm yet though lol. 

At the moment I'm dealing mostly with Mimi who's really lovely and mummy like!

Lou x


----------

